# Paint Shop Pro help



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

I am need help with PSP 7 or 8. I am sooo lost even after doing the tutorial, it doesn't work (I know, it is never the computer, always the user). I want to be able to do things that are done on here, like sigs, avatars and the cool graphics that you do in the graphics contests. I really want to be able to change the eye color in cats too (I tried for hours trying to get this to work, ended up doing it with a paint brush but it didn't look right). Can someone help me or direct me somewhere where i can learn? Thanks!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I remember when I was first learning....I thought it would never ever make any sense. You will get it....Try some easier stuff first.
Like a simple background and then adding a cut out of your cat.
add some text. You are gonna overwhelm yourself trying to learn
it all at once.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmm... :? I have PSP 9 so I don't know of how much help I can give you since I don't know if the others are the same like it, but if you want to do the cat's eye...

1) Select the paint brush tool
2) Make sure that the blend mode is soft light
3) Adjust your brush size 
4) Select what colour you want
5) Don't paint outiside of the eye area

That is one way to do it. Another way is to use the red eye removal button. 

1) Select the red eye removal tool
2) Select the navigate button to move to the centre of the face
3) Select the zoom in button
4) Select the auto human from the method bar
The eye doesn't look like the same size, but it still looks neat
5) Select the hue you want it to be and if you want it to be a different colour in shade. You can also play around w/ the blurring, feathering, etc.

So in conclusion, you just have to play around w/ the tools and experient first. Give it a try and have fun w/ it. That is how I learned.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Des....there are animal eyes in Paint Shop red eye removal tools.


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Here's one way that I change the eye color sometimes. 1st duplicate your layer. Then change the color of the layer by going to "Adjust", Hue and Saturation", then "Colorize". Play around & change the layer to the color you want & click "OK" Move the colored layer to the bottom. Get your eraser & erase the eyes from the top layer, so the colored eyes of the bottom layer show. When you're done merge the 2 layers.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> Des....there are animal eyes in Paint Shop red eye removal tools.


Yes, I know, but they aren't coloured. They work for if your trying to remove the flash eyes from the animals.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Ohh....I get what you meant now....Duh! Sorry.


----------

